# Announcing discounted art fundraiser!!!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of ya'll may remember the fundraiser I did last year for my cat Buffy's vet bills. Well, I am asking for help with another fundraiser this year...

I am going to all my groups in hopes that I can raise money this year for my husband's uncle who is in need of a liver transplant and does not have health insurance. I managed to raise almost $500 with the Buffy fund last year and I hope to match that this year or more. Ryan's Uncle does not drink, so it's not alcohol related. He has a condition known as Addison's disease and it has attacked his liver. A transplant is his only hope of survival. 

I am going to offer again an 8 x 10 graphite drawing for $25 (plus $5 shipping). That's a 50% discount. 100% of the proceeds (minus shipping costs) will go to Ryan's uncle. I am asking this year to be paid up front before I begin drawing as several people last year never paid me for their drawings and I just don't have the time to do freebies. If any of you are interested, please PM me. Ya'll know the quality of my work by now and I think $30 up front is reasonable. Depending on how many orders I get, I may not get to the drawing right away, I will get around to it ASAP and keep you updated as I start your drawing. 

This offer is good through the end of Februrary!!!

For anybody new to the forum, I can post a few samples of my recent work shortly.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, I am also offering for $20 (plus $5 shipping) for those sketch a day drawings I did earlier this year. I drew a few horses from this forum and if I drew your horse and want the sketch, let me know!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are some samples of the drawings I did last year for the Buffy fund. I didn't spend quite as much time on them as I normally do with commissions, but I still wanted to ensure quality work within my time crunch. This is a pretty good representation of what to expect with your drawing.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like to put in a request but not at this time, I need to get the perfect picture first. Could you message me with an e-mail address I could keep on hand for when I'm seeking a project to come to life?

-Thanks-

Brandon.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolutely. My e-mail is [email protected]. 

Anybody can contact me at me e-mail. Just make sure to specify it's regarding a portrait so I don't mistake it for spam.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry to be a pest, but just wanted to bump up this thread. I am trying to get as many orders as possible. Just remember the dealine to pay is Feb. 28. I want to get the money sent to my husband's uncle ASAP! Prices go back to normal rates after that. 

Also, even if you are not looking for a portrait, but know someone who is, please refer them to me. I also have a facebook account. You can find me under Liz Norris Green or [email protected].


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, I just wanted to add that I have a ton of 3 x 3 inch canvases left over from Christmas, so I'd be willing to include mini paintings into my special as well. $20 each plus shipping (shipping will vary with bulk orders). I can include a mini easel for $5 extra or make an ornament out of the painting at no extra cost.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Is there a certain quality of a picture you need to work off of? What if I found a really old picture and scanned it? Would that work?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

obviously, the better quality the picture is, the easier it will be for me to really capture the detail I want, but I have worked from scanned photos before. I will be honest with you if I feel like I can't do your horse justice based on the photo. You can send the scanned image to [email protected]. Or you can post the picture here, whatever is easier for you.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I just wanted to say how wonderful Liz is to work with and what a Wonderful job she did of my Jessi. I highly recommend her.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Just sent you an email and paypalled the money.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Just sent you an email and paypalled the money.


Thank you Alex! I got the payement and your e-mail and replied already!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks I got it and just replied. I love that you care about the animals personalities.  Sorry for the book I just wrote you about them.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

A+ review for Liz. She is incredibly talented, fairly priced and does things in a timely manner. 

I had her do a commission of a now deceased mare of mine that I absolutely adore.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

crimsonhorse01 and eventerdrew: Thank you so much for your compliments and recommendations!!! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I too would like to jump on the bus and give Equu some props!  

I emailed her photos just the other night and the next day I had an email back asking for personality traits about the pets, and then the following day I had a rough sketch to pass opinions on. I didn't expect anything like that speed, or the quality of the sketch! 
Thanks Liz!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

AlexS said:


> I too would like to jump on the bus and give Equu some props!
> 
> I emailed her photos just the other night and the next day I had an email back asking for personality traits about the pets, and then the following day I had a rough sketch to pass opinions on. I didn't expect anything like that speed, or the quality of the sketch!
> Thanks Liz!


Thank you!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm just gonna periodically bump up this thread. I'll try not to be too much of a pest about it.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Got to tell you how wonderful Liz is to work with, she sends a rough sketch like this, to ask your opinion and stays in contact the entire time. 










Here is the final work 










This was the original photo. 












Then you get a finished product, for $30. 
Unreal pricing for this level of work. She did my precious dog that I just lost too, but I will post those pics when this thread needs another bump.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump for a good cause and I got to see the rough sketch of the project she is working on for meee! It was Great!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Absolutley beautiful work and a person couldn't beat the price or the cause!

Hats-off to you.
Wess


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

This is still going on, correct?
Well I hope so! Would you be able to alter the background of a picture? I have a picture that I would like to be in a large grassy field rather than an arena, is that possible?
Thanks!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

haleylvsshammy said:


> This is still going on, correct?
> Well I hope so! Would you be able to alter the background of a picture? I have a picture that I would like to be in a large grassy field rather than an arena, is that possible?
> Thanks!


Yes, this is still going on, but I am requiring payment by the 28th, so I can get the money out to our family ASAP. If you think you could pay be by then, I can put you on the list. 

I don't typically do full backgrounds, but for full body shots, I always put something under the horse's feet such as a shadow or grass. I am sure I could work something out in the way of a grassy field though. I'll PM details to you.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

All right, here's my picture! It would be greatly appreciated if the icky arena background could leave, and just some grass under the horses feet would be nice. I can't wait! Thanks again!


----------

